# Tourism chiefs announce new partnership with Virgin Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Tourism Australia and Virgin Australia are to double the value of their current marketing partnership in a bid to attract more people to visit Australia. Under the new arrangement they will increase their current joint commitments from A$6 million to A$12 million over the next three financial years, on a range of joint marketing activities, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tourism chiefs announce new partnership with Virgin Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

